# Silver Click Pen



## mredburn (Feb 28, 2017)

I made this pen for my wife for Christmas. I didnt have a chance to take pictures of it until today.
Its made with a spiral twist pen blank made by my son using Koa and Walnut.
Since both woods are fairly dark the difference is subtle compared to the other I have made. The blanks were cut on a cnc using a rotary table and glued together.  I use 1 inch radiator hose clamps to clamp it together when gluing it up.  
This pen is a click pen using a Schmidt click mechanism. I disassembled it and cut the top button down to thread it to 10-32 threads and made a silver button to replace it.  I cut the cup that the shaft rides in down to a hex and made a silver one that the the machined cup threads down into inside. Here is a link to the thread where I modify the Schmidt mechanism. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/working-modifying-schmidt-click-mechanism-127370/

The pen separates at the silver Center band, it is two parts, threaded to have access to replace the refill. I used a friction Polish from DR's Woodshop to finish it.  Woodturning finishes from Doctor's Woodshop > Home

The Lower blank uses an 8mm tube about 1 1/8 long
Questions and Comment welcome.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool pen! I like the spiral twist effect. You did good.:wink:


----------



## magpens (Feb 28, 2017)

Gorgeous pen, Mike !!!! . Kudos to your son also for the attractive blank !!!!


----------



## KenV (Feb 28, 2017)

Very elegant!!   Subtle but eye catching.

Heriloom pen.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 28, 2017)

That is awesome. The amount of work that goes into the click mechanism alone is substantial.  Then the spiral cuts and threading. Beautiful!

Lewis


----------



## TLTHW (Feb 28, 2017)

I know she will treasure it, beautiful gift Mike.


----------

